

WHOA: Mark Zuckerberg's Little Sister Ariel Just Got Rejected By Y Combinator - felipemnoa
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/11/18/businessinsidery-combinator-arielle.DTL

======
kloncks
So? 50 get accepted out of every 2,000+. They admit their prototype wasn't
well-polished.

This is like the relative of a famous celebrity (or scientist) not getting
into an elite school and admitting some part of their application - essay,
scores, whatever - wasn't as well as it should have been.

Am I the only one insulted by this article? If anything, it's also
irresponsible of SF Chronicle of sticking both of these girls in the
limelight. Imagine if she wasn't Zuck's sister; should your rejection
somewhere be published in a major newspaper?

------
igorgue
""I once asked her to enter a long long list of names into an excel document.
Arielle came back and asked me if it was alright if she wrote a program to do
it automatically...at which point i told her she should just do what she
thought was best at all times," says one of Zuckerberg's former colleagues."

That made me giggle... Any programmer would do that:

    
    
        echo "Name,Age"; tr -s ' ' ',' < list.txt
        Name,Age
        John,19
        Carl,34
        Pedro,56

------
Xuzz
(Is that "WHOA" needed? I understand it's in the original headline, but having
it in all-caps on the Hacker News homepage is slightly annoying.)

Anyway, I don't find this strange at all. If I was going to guess who, if
anyone, would be objective and focus only on merits, I'd put pg and Y
Combinator near the top of the list.

------
molecule
"On sheer clout alone, the pair seemed like a shoo-in."

I don't think the author is familiar w/ Y Combinator.

------
james_ladd
Interesting. I wonder if she tried to convince big brother first?

